# Two CPs and now a BFN. Don't know what to do next.



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi ladies,

My last two cycles ended in chemical pregnancies and my latest one a BFN.

I feel so useless. This time we did immune tests, which found slightly high NKs, so intralipids and that's on top of antibiotics after testing positive for ureaplasma on the Greek tests. We also had two put back; I don't know what's happened  .

I'm feeling really guilty that I didn't give enough of myself to this cycle. I drank a coffee a day, and DH and I even DTD after ET (me stupidly thinking it might help - maybe it ruined everything).This is made worse by the fact that it was our last NHS cycle and we won't have the money to pay for one until at least a year. Plus I'm going to be 35 in a couple of months.

We have had Chicago bloods, level one immunes and the only thing that came up was very slightly high NKs. I'm not even sure it was them that caused the CPs - especially since it seems that this time I was over-suppressed.

We started this journey thinking we were male factor, but now it seems much more. I don't know what to do  . It feels like we might never be parents. 

xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi KateMart

I'm sorry you've had a rough time of it. This process is unfair and very often failures happen even when everything is perfect. It all comes down to that one perfect elusive embryo...

You sound like you've tried a lot of things already. Check Agate's guide to see if it gives you any fresh ideas: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

The ladies on the immunes thread may be able to answer questions for you :
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0You definitely can't blame yourself for drinking coffee and DTD!!

I'm sorry I can't advise anything for you specifically - I hope your consultant can give you some answers. If not, maybe try another clinic for a 2nd opinion. There are plenty of clinics, especially in Europe who give free consultations by phone/skype

Good luck

Angelica
xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Angelica,

Thanks for your reply. I'm not going back to my clinic but will hopefully speak to another consultant at some point. Xx


----------

